# JFreeChart Achsenskalierung



## LukeVlbg (29. Sep 2009)

Würde mich interessieren ob man die Achsenskalierung manuell so einstellen kann, dass sie z.B. in 10er-Schritten dargestellt wird. Im unten angehängten Bild ist die Skalierung größer eingestellt.


----------



## SlaterB (29. Sep 2009)

ah, eines meiner Lieblingsthemen, das hat mich bei JFreeChart Wochen beschäftigt,
besonders auch wenn man zwei Achsen hat und deren Höhenstufen zusammenpassen sollen,

an einer RangeAxis kann man setStandardTickUnits() aufrufen,
also ein TickUnits-Objekt übergeben,

in diesem kann man alle erlaubten Skalierungen einfügen, z.B.

units.add(new NumberTickUnit(1, DezimalFormat zur Darstellung));
units.add(new NumberTickUnit(10, ..));
units.add(new NumberTickUnit(100, ..));

dann hat die Achse nur die Wahl zwischen 1er-Schritten, 10er + 100er,


----------



## LukeVlbg (29. Sep 2009)

Kann ich mir vorstellen, hab da jetzt auch ein weilchen rumprobiert bis es funktioniert hat.
Mit deinen Tipps gehts ja relativ einfach.

Was bringt es, wenn man mehrere Units hintereinander hinzufügt?


----------



## SlaterB (29. Sep 2009)

im Gegensatz zu was? nur den 10er einfügen?
nun, mit 1er + 100er funktioniert es auch, wenn du Werte in den Bereichen hast,

falls du dir sicher bist, was drin ist oder das davon abhängig ausrechnen willst, dann reicht am Ende genau eine Unit


----------



## LukeVlbg (29. Sep 2009)

Zu den 10ern hinzufügen. Er nimmt dann einfach die Einheit die gerade dazupasst.
Funktioniert wunderbar.


----------

